# July 4th weekend offshore Keaton



## trubluau (Jul 7, 2017)

Made 3 trips offshore this past weekend and limited out on Snapper all 3 trips. Had a few gags, bsb's, and pink mouths thrown in. Snapper are starting to move a little further out. Water temp and my normal spot was 86 degrees 28 miles out. We caught several there but nothing like it's been. Moved out to 38 miles where the water temp was 84 and fish were stacked. We burned a lot of fuel making 3 trips 40 plus miles one way but we had a blast all three trips.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## Rabun (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice job on the snapper...the boys faces say it all!

38 miles..That's quite a haul...what was the depth out there?


----------



## trubluau (Jul 10, 2017)

70'


----------



## Rabun (Jul 10, 2017)

trubluau said:


> 70'



That's the depth I start finding them at off of Port St. Joe area.  Nice catches!


----------

